# Jersey Jays Taxidermy - Bear Mount



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

Here is a black bear from New Brunswick Canada, just added the base today for the customer... he had a slab of tree cut about 5 inches thick and we bolted him down on it, looks great.. good idea on his part


----------



## kmtpr (Jul 13, 2008)

Very nice bear mount. Looks great standing on that slab of wood. :grin:


----------



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

Awesome work, thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great looking mount .


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

i just killed a bear in New Brunswick myself, not a fan of the standing mount, but this one looks good.


----------



## NY_Bowhunter14 (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## windtalker_33 (Aug 7, 2009)

Very nice work !!!


----------



## drptinesbutkus (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks awesome keep up the good work:wink:


----------



## DUXKILLA (Sep 3, 2009)

*Bear*

Awesome!


----------

